
Ask HN: Looking to freelancing as a source of income - TaizWeb
Hi, I currently live in a place where the tech industry is pretty... well, nonexistant to say the least. This doesn&#x27;t bode well for me given my interest in web development. So, instead, I&#x27;ve looked to freelancing as a source of income. I&#x27;m curious as to see if it&#x27;d be enough to support me without any other source of income. Also if you could tell me where&#x2F;how you freelance (such as upwork) that&#x27;d be greatly appreciated, thanks!
======
bsvalley
Definitely not upwork and all these freelancer websites. Most of the projects
are unverified and fake.

Word of mouth is the key in the freelance world. The other key is to create
your network before moving to an isolated and cheap place. In your case I have
to say... oops

------
meric
My previous company have several people full time through upwork. Where are
you located? It can be enough income depending where you are. It should be
easy to clear $50k USD per year.

------
xmj
"Enough."

None of that through Upwork and all of it through personal connections.

------
wayn3
telling someone who doesnt have industry connections to get work through
industry connections is a bit lame.

first of all, quit calling it freelamce. freelancers build websites for small
businesses who think 2k is way too much for a months worth of work.

if you want to pursue this, you are a consultant. ever heard of a freelancer
as a tech company? exactly.

if youve got skills, toptal can be a good place to get started with contract
work. the signup process is lengthy. you will have to solve the usual
programming and algorithm tests. the projects on toptal are certainly not
fake.

